# Remembrance Gallery



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't want to make anyone sad, I thought it would be nice if we could have a place to post pictures of our babies who are no longer with us, a place where we can remember them. If anyone would like to join me in this thread and share some photos of their babies who are waiting at the bridge I think that would be lovely.

This is Tigger, we lost him to FIV a few years ago now. He was always so healthy and strong and he got so very very poorly. We got him when I was a teenager and lived in the far east and he had to spend six months in quarantine when we moved back to the UK. He was so beautiful, one of those cats who genuinely new when it was time to give you a cuddle. 

I miss him very much.

Stephie x


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

wonderful idea Stephie, sorry to hear about Tigger, he looks like a lovely cat 

Here is a picture of my second cat, Lucy I had her for 12 years, loved her beyond words, we had to have her put to sleep last November due to Lymphomas (sp). I will never forget her  

RIP little Lucy I will see you soon at the Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm so sorry Lucy got so poorly and you had to make that decision too, the fact that it is for the best doesn't make it any less heartbreaking.

She was and always will be a very beautiful girl


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

What a wonderful idea. Here is a picture of Vinnie, I lost him 6-17-05. To those that have posted before me and those that will be posting after, I am sorry for your losses. They were our babies and we will love them forever!


----------



## Blue (Jul 21, 2004)

My heart, Pusi...










http://www.bluepoem.ro/page_pusi.html


----------

